# Yeast infection?



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Would an ear infection smell locally, just around her ears, or would she have a general smell all over? She doesn't smell locally anywhere (I've checked... everywhere).


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Does it smell like bad fish? She may need her anal glands expressed. Cost is relatively cheap and usually a vet tech does it. Noah has what I think are seasonal allergies and several times a year he gets the itchies. When is anal glands are full he shows a lot of um attention to his bum. Maybe with a female it is harder to tell? 
Also if t is yeast topically KetoChlor shampoo works wonderfully as it has an antibacterial and antiyeast meds in it. Virbac makes it, or at least the one I use. Vet had it but so does amazon.com. Noah seems to get that yeasty smell all along his neck area, ears, and mouth flaps. Dear Lord I feel like I have to wipe his mouth every time he drinks water thinking I don't want his mouth folds growing yeast lol! Anyone else do that? I guess some Golden's just have more sensitive skin than others. Nd I have learned it is highly important to blow dry him alllll the way dry after any bath or spot wash as their coats are so thick the top layer may seem dry but really it is trapping the light moisture left in the under coat and smelly rash hot spot things start to grow. Noah's gott be 100% dry ever time. Love getting he nice smelling shampoo scent from the dryer though!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure about the black spots--hope someone else will chime in for you.

If your dog has yeast infections, you can use a vinegar mixture topically or orally. I've just started adding a tablespoon of it to my dogs food to see if it will help relieve his itchy paws. It's too early to be sure but I think it's helping. I'm using one T spoon organic vinegar mixed with one T spoon tap water and adding it to his morning kibble. 

Good luck--hope your dog feels better soon.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ithaca said:


> Would an ear infection smell locally, just around her ears, or would she have a general smell all over? She doesn't smell locally anywhere (I've checked... everywhere).


I think an ear infection would be noticeable when you lift the ear and smell underneath. If the smell is coming from all over, that's not it.


----------



## Fred's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

My 7 year old male golden named Fred has a similar problem. We started noticing that he would scratch and then there would be this bad odor. H never had this before, but he was on 600 mg of clidamyacin for 6 weeks ( I just found out that's 3 times the dosage for his body size) and I think it knocked out the good bacteria in his intestines and allowed yeast to overgrow. When I started searching yeast infections in dogs I found the Nzymes website and called them. They suggested trying to give him yogurt ( with live bacteria, it's from the health food store) to help him regain helpful intestinal bacteria. It helped at first but I'm also stuck, here. I am considering getting some of the Nzymes products. I don't want him to get sore from the scratching. Have you found a solution yet?


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Poppy smells a lot better now. Of course, since she gets wet almost everyday, she does smell a bit sometimes but it's really nothing compared to what it was a few days ago. What I did? I shampooed her again, paying special attention behind her ears. I used the blow-dryer to dry behind her ears (with cool air, always careful not to blow air in her ears). I think we're on the right track. 

My boyfriend said she did smell a lot from behind the ears but I could not say that she was more smelly there than anywhere else. 

So... I'm not 100% sure the problem is gone but it smells like we're on the right track. I'm not sure what the problem was either.... Has she been too damp behind the ears for too long?? Or could it just be the heat? A hot dog in a hot coat in very hot weather? She loves to swim but she sure misses the snow!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad she's doing better. Many goldens have a hard time with damp skin, so it's possible that was the problem. Some develop bad hot spots, so you're wise to blow her dry.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Well.... it turns out we had not gotten rid of the strong smell after all. 

However I bought apple cider vinegar to wash her with. I read on the internet to mix it with water and wash your dog with it. Well it's not too easy to 'wash' a dog with a perfectly liquid solution. So I added the cider to a half bottle of dog shampoo and washed her with the mixt. Much easier and (keeping my fingers crossed) ... effective?? I really think there is a considerable difference this time. She doesn't smell at all actually. Until last night, she still smelled of old socks. I really hope I've found the trick.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A long time ago, someone told me about another way to get odor out a dogs coat using gold Listerine. Here is the formula for it. It's evidently a recipe that horse groomers have used for years. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../109907-stinky-pup-need-listerine-recipe.html

Glad the smell is abating! Thought the Listerine might be helpful too.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You can do the listerine and water rinse or a white vinegar and water rinse after bathing. Just rinse out the shampoo and poor the mixture of listerine/water or vinegar/water over the dog, "squeeze" the extra off and leave it on. Don't rinse it off. Then make sure the dog gets entriely dry as usual.


----------

